# after market exhaust



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Got a friend with an A/C H1 650, are there after market exhaust for these units? He say he want it to go WHOOP POW. Louder than stock a bit more preformance..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

savage just posted a video of his new b&j exhuast it sounds good


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

here she is check it out


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

the Kitty got *claws.*


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I got a speedwerx on mine and like it.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I am a speedwerx dealer. I run their exhaust on all my bikes. I have had great luck with them. They are loader but not like an HMF. PM me if ur interested.

-Marty


----------

